# Quickie Router Bit Storage Cabinet



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

No fine joinery here! :no: 

But I can see, (find) what I have now. :smile:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice, I like it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's looks great! Very well thought out and executed. Thx for sharing.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

I like that. Just might have to build me one of them.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*agreed, me too*



BigBull said:


> I like that. Just might have to build me one of them.


Maybe it'll become an "Alternative Router Bit storage Cabinet Challenge" thread? Send us the plans Scotty  beam them up^
Check with frankp first? I donno? :blink: bill

BTW How wide is that 2 saw set-up? You measure it in feet or yards?
Nice! You could use a 3rd one for sure..... just sayin.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Quicky cabinet my eye!!!! That looks awesome. Great job for sure and I know that's going to go a long way to keeping the shop organized. Great work.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice. But I think you need a few more handsaws. :laughing:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Maybe it'll become an "Alternative Router Bit storage Cabinet Challenge" thread?



Ya, I guess I could have made this thread a little more "tutorial" like.

So, for those interested, I will run through the procedures I used.



























1- Build it
2- Mount it

End of tutorial. :sorcerer:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you forgot*

sand it 
finish it
post it
wait for smart a** comments... see above^


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice. I need something like that for router bits and for some of my drill bits. Are the "shelves" fixed or do they lift out? If they do lift out would you mind showing how you have them configured?

Nice job though. One day I'll make something like that. I've been thinking about it. My first obstacle is to determine where it would go. That would determine the dimensions I can go with.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Are the "shelves" fixed or do they lift out?



Shelves are fixed (just pinned, no glue)

That way, if I decide I don't like the spacing... I can just knock 'em out with a rubber mallet. :smile:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> Shelves are fixed (just pinned, no glue)
> 
> That way, if I decide I don't like the spacing... I can just knock 'em out with a rubber mallet. :smile:


Cool. Perhaps if/when I get around to making my own I may drill for shelf pins then notch the bottoms of the selves for the pins to lock onto. My problem is that I don't have enough foresight with respect to my own collection of bits - now and future - to know how my spacing needs might change over time. Or maybe I'll try some fixed and some adjustable.

Sorry, I'm not trying to critique your fine cabinet. Just trying to come up with some basic configuration that might suit my own needs. I've been thinking about something like this for some time now, as I've seen similar things in various magazines. And yours definitely gives me some ideas.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> Shelves are fixed (just pinned, no glue)
> 
> That way, if I decide I don't like the spacing... I can just knock 'em out with a rubber mallet. :smile:


Nice cabinet, well planned out. Works good if you get in the habit of putting things away.:yes:











 







.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Awww you're just showing off all them fancy tools and that ridiculously clean shop. 

The cabinet is not bad either. Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Cool. Perhaps if/when I get around to making my own I may drill for shelf pins then notch the bottoms of the selves for the pins to lock onto.


Shelves like that really need to be fixed, or locked in with a clip/pin of some sort. If not, and they get bumped, they get dumped.:yes:












 







.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Good point. I'll definitely keep that in mind.


----------

